# Qualities Of a Good Leader...?



## Crusader74 (Apr 10, 2012)

- I would like to post a few traits that I would consider to be that of a good leader. I'm asking for anyone to kindly add/delete as necessary ...

1. *Have Excellent Communication Skills*: Being able to communicate to ones Junior and Senior ranks is very important so there is no ambiguity in what ever tasking is given.

2. *Being an Excellent Listener:* I believe being able to listen to advice/direction from your Junior NCO is as important as receiving from your SNCO. Being able to understand problems that may occur and addressing those issues in a professional & understanding manner both in an professional and domestic setting.


3. *Having Good Observation/Situation Awareness:* What I mean by having good observation is being able to predict possible issues with subordinates. A good leader should know his Troops very well and see changes in demeanor/morale and head off possible problems that may lead to less Unit cohesion.


4.* Knowing the Limitations of yourself & your Team* : Knowing strengths & weakness's of your Unit is a core fundamental in successfully completing a mission.

5. *Responsibility:* Taking responsibility for ones actions is a sign of a good leader. It shows courage and integrity.


----------



## 03cpl (Apr 10, 2012)

If I may I would like to add one to your list-

Humility. I find it is easier to follow someone that is humble about themselves, and truly values the efforts of their teammates/subordinates.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 10, 2012)

03cpl said:


> If I may I would like to add one to your list-
> 
> Humility. I find it is easier to follow someone that is humble about themselves, and truly values the efforts of their teammates/subordinates.


 

Nice one.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll add some from my 10 years of management experience prior to the military.

-Never ask someone to do something you haven't done yourself/aren't willing to do as well.  Let your guys see you clean the toilets, but only once.  After that, it becomes something that's delegated.  You're a LEADER for a reason
-All good leaders have to be a good follower as well.
-Accountability for yourself and for your subordinates.
-Not being afraid to say "NO".  "No" is an answer despite how many people don't want to think so.
-Don't manage by exception.  The rules apply the same for everyone.
-Saying "I don't know, but I'll find you the answer" and then following up

I'm sure I'll be back to add more later!


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 9, 2013)

This kind of play's on one's communication:
Being able to give constructive criticism in a professional manner, also being able to accept constructive criticism and develop as a leader as well.

To many leaders can't do either one.


----------



## NBC-Guy (Mar 9, 2013)

A few that I try to live by.  Of course everyone's leadership styles are different.

*Initiative :* Get done what needs to get done without being told. As a leader you know the Mission and tasks that need to be accomplished.  Failing to exercise Initiative breeds laziness amongst Troops and is a welcome invitation to Micomanging by your Superiors.

*Respect* :  I try to treat all of my Soldiers with respect, even when they screw up.  I am probably one of the last NCO's in my unit that will give ass chewings.  I have learned from watching my Troops that taking time to talk to them and making it into a mentoring session that I gain more trust and credibility amongst them, which in the long run makes my job easier.  ( I have had to get knee deep in a couple people though)

*Proper Supervision* : I make a diligent effort to Supervise the task that my Soldiers are accomplishing.  This isn't possible in all instances, but if I am not busy doing paperwork or prepping training I like to be there.  One, it shows that I am not just going to make the Soldiers work and disappear.  Two, it allows me to make corrections as mistakes occur, which creates an opportunity to mentor and train.  This will in time stregthen cohesion and mission effectiveness.  I just remember how I felt when I was lower enlisted and NCO's would give a general tasking then pop smoke and return with Burger King or Coffee.

*Professionalism* :  No matter where you are, if you are a leader, you have people looking up to you. As a leadership figure, you have the ability to control a lot of the vibe that goes around.  If you act jacked up, catch an attitude at Seniors, and do things half asses, how do you think your Subordinates will respond? Conduct yourself professionally and give your Subordinates a prime example to follow.  Don't let them see you Bitch or Complain.  That will lower their morale and their drive to accomplish their taskings in an efficient manner. 

*Mentoring* :  I know that I wouldn't be the Leader I am now nor would I have the awards I have now if I weren't mentored by some outsanding people.  I attempt to impart my knowledge, whether it pertains to life outside the uniform or aiding a Soldier in prepping for an upcoming NCOES.  I want to ensure that when my time is done, that I have left people that are strong, commited, competent, and capable to lead others successfully.  If I am not successful in that then I have failed in one of my most primary duties.


----------

